# Custom Woodworking,What does it mean?



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Recently, I was working on a new header for my web site. Well, I don't mean working on the site itself, my son Michael does the technical part. www.mikejuly.com . I was putting together a few ideas for him to incorporate into the new look and to make my web site more user friendly. I had decided to feature "Custom Woodworking" and support it with a short bio about my business.

Per Mike's suggestion, I did a little research on Google Adwords, www.adwords.google.com and found a gazillion references to "custom". OK, maybe not a gazillion but several hundred million. Listed were thousands of sites for custom cabinets, custom furniture and custom kitchens ( just to name a few) and at first I thought,wow, there are a lot of people in the business of building custom everything. , Using Google, I dug a little deeper and found everything from custom cars to custom t shirts to custom finger nails and we can't forget custom nose hair trimmers. It's true, you can't make this stuff up. Is the word "Custom" over used to the point that it's no longer taken seriously? Has it become a tag that's added to everything without justification? More specifically, is it meaningful when attached to woodworking?

Custom

(Or "bespoke") An adjective describing any product that is special in some way, individually created for a specific user or system, as opposed to generic or off-the-shelf. Source: Free Online Dictionary of Computing http://foldoc.org/custom

How would you define custom woodworking? Do you think the tag "Custom" is over used?

By the way, I am reconsidering using "Custom Woodworking" in the title page of my web site.

Keith


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

If you do custom work, then-in all seriousness, I'd definitely include that term, prominently, in your description.

You can walk into a shop that's filled with hand-made wooden goodies, but … if the owner is NOT a customer woodworker, then … either you like what you see enough to buy it, or … you don't.

But-from a consumer's point of view-knowing that you're a person who can translate my vision ("we've got this spot in our family room that just cries out for a combination bookshelf/wine rack…..") into a finished product-then I want to know that.

In some industries, that delineation is everything. Since we bought a new home, about two years ago, I'll point out home building.

Production builders build any number of floor plans, but … with very few exceptions (like paint and carpet), you have NO options.

Semi-custom builders have a number of ready floor plans that they can build for you, but they can option them out, change lighting, finishes, minor mechanicals, and the like.

A custom home builder, though, starts you off with your wish list and a blank sheet of paper. You work with that person on every detail of the home-aesthetic and functional.

While I don't think WW calls for THREE levels, I DO feel the distinction between custom and "off the shelf" is hugely important.

Good luck !


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

People like to feel special.

Having something unique (custom made) helps make that happen.

So, lot's of people use it in their marketing.

Does that make the word over used? Maybe. But, that doesn't mean that you shouldn't use it too.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

A lot of terms are over used these days just to make something sound better, or more exciting. I have the world's greatest, most amazing, unbelievable website you'll ever see. Truth is it's a simple ebay store no different than thousands of other ebay stores. As for "custom" it should be used by someone who's work is don to the exact specifications of the consumer and not mass produced in any way. Too bad so many people use these words so freely. It hurts those of us who really do "custom" worl.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Neil,
Your builder example really paints a clear picture.
Good point about the customers point of view and that is what I was thinking about. Do you think that the customers are seeing "custom" attached to so many products and services that they become numb to it's true definition?
I agree, distinguishing the difference between custom and "off the shelf" is huge and that is one of the reasons for reworking my web site.
Thanks for the comment.
Keith


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you were to get me started I could talk at great length about words that are often overused or misused. It's a pet peeve of mine.

The word custom is difficult to deal with. As a noun it refers to the practices of a particular group of people or a culture. (i.e. it's the custom of Christian's to celebrate communion).

The word can also be used as an adjective as in "custom made". The use as an adjective is secondary to it's primary purpose. However, I know of no synonym for the phrase "custom made".

As a frustrated English perfectionist, when I want to use the word "custom" as you desire, I would use the hyphenated phrase "custom-made".


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Rich,
"Custom woodworking" could be interpreted as traditional woodworking as practiced by a particular group. "custom-made" better states my intentions. 
I know that I have done my fair share of abusing (and worse) the English language and have no room to complain but it drives me nuts when I see these half typed messages. example…how r yu or i own 1 2.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I participate on a couple of discussion forums like this one. The quality of the English used here is pretty good (but not perfect) compared to what I have seen elsewhere.

We have several active participants for whom English is not their native language and some of them struggle with English but I welcome them with open arms because it delights me to hear from people from, literally, around the world. If their English is not perfect they get a pass from me. They all know English better than I know their primary language.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I was making wooden signs with wordings that I thought gave the people an understanding of my ability to make "custom" worded signs. After a while I figured out that 90% of the people thought that the signs were only available in the exact wordings I had on display.

Is "custom" overused? Yes!!

Is saying "custom" necessary? Yes!!! Neil said it well.

Steve.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Neil - semi-custom is definately a category of cabinet construction. There are a bunch of guys who will do anything you want within a certain framework (only frameless cabinets, or only certain woods, or only 32mm system). And they seem to fill a niche. It's somewhere between stock cabinets (you have six styles to choose from) and full custom (sky's the limit), and are usually priced somewhere in the middle, too.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I think that the custom you speak of is from the latin for he who pays… ie customer…they have to get what they want, to be called Custom-er
Is is over used … certainly… is it necessary… I think so…
Go for CUSTOM MADE!


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

I just went to Google with "precise hand-built unique wood furniture" and got custom furniture, Amish f** etc. 

Does anyone get work from a website, or is it a tool of reference to a customer that is already in contact, even though it is only a reference from a friend?


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Yes, I do get work from my web site.Yes, I use it as a reference tool for someone that I have made contact with. It's a great tool to have when you meet someone for the first time and they ask "what do you do for a living?" I respond with, I build custom furniture. Would you like to see some of my work? Hand them a business card with my web address on it. 
Consider first impressions and your web site. This person that I just gave my business card to, will see my work for the first time via my web site. 
You know what they say "You never get a second chance to make a first impression" 
Keith


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Show me a kitchen cabinet supplier that doesnt use the word "custom" ? They are hard to find and nine times out of ten, those without the word "custom" are the ones who actually make "custom" kitchens.

Doesnt Home Depot use the words "Custom Kitchen" where a 20/20 program quickly fills in the gaps with ready made cabinets…................perhaps the fillers are custom ?

Its an over used word where the potential client rarely knows what "custom" means.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I prefer Extreme over custom anytime


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

John,
Cool bird houses 
Extreme…but so cool

Keith


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think that custom is over used. If you want the same o same o then go to your nearest furniture store. If you want someone to make you something that is different in some way, even if the differences are small, then go to someone who does custom work.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

When I see the word *custom* used for products or services it means not typically mass produced, but a specialized field of services or products. 
When I see the words* custom made* it means that something is done or made to my specifications for my needs and purposes.
Its how a word is implied or perceived that complicates the English language and misunderstanding.
Its like Handmade or Homemade and Handcrafted depending how they are implied or perceived can mean different things.
As Rich stated there are a lot of words that are over used and misused that cause misunderstanding.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hi Greg,
Well said!!.
Your comments reminded me that it is my responsibility clearly communicate to my customers.
If you don't mind, I would like to use part of your comment on my opening page.
Thanks for commenting.
Keith


----------



## AzChiefFan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Keith,

One thing to consider that may help would be to add below your header of "Cutsom woodworking" a short note or mission statement from you/your company explaining what you consider custom and how it applies to the consumer. If your concerned that custom may not be seen they way you want it to be perceived adding a short statement to give an overview of how you customize the product to their needs may be beneficial.

Just my 2 cents
best of luck

Todd


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hello Todd,
You are right, I will be adding a short" mission statement" (BTW, is a great description) to the header. 
I have written several mission statements but they end up to long and drawn out. I think I need to go a literary diet. 
Thanks for the far more valuable then 2 cents comments.

Keith


----------



## AzChiefFan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Keith if the mission statement is too long maybe that would be best saved for an about us type of page and maybe look at more of a short motto or slogan : At July's woodworking we put the custom back in customer or At July's wood working we work with you to build your personal quality and one of a kind (fill in the blank). Something short like that or maybe a link to go to you explanation of what custom means to your company. Again just ideas.

By the way love the poker tables may have to check with you on best materials when I get around to that project myself.

Good Luck

Todd


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hello Todd,
Thanks for the great ideas. I hadn't considered a link to complete the information. This would allow me to be brief and then have a follow up page. I Love it.
I would be happy to help you with any information I can on the poker table. When you get ready, send me a note. I have built them out of Oak,Ash,Maple,Cherry and Walnut. 
Keith


----------



## Petewood (May 14, 2010)

Old thread, but….... "custom woodworking" cannot refer to the woodworking customs of a particular culture and be linguistically correct. That would be "customary woodwork". One might even stretch it to "customified woodwork", but I think "customificationalized woodwork" might be a little over-the-top.
Knowuddahmean?


----------

